# List of celebrity Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu practitioners



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> The following is a list of celebrities or otherwise famous people known to train (or who are known to have once trained) in the martial art of Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu. Persons who are primarily professional fighters who train in Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu are not included in this list, although, since Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu is also a sport that encourages competition in both tournament and MMA events, the persons listed here may be accomplished amateur or professional fighters in their own right.
> 
> Entertainers
> 
> ...


Surprised to see such names in there.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW Guy Ritchie is a bad ass! Black belt in Judo, 25 years of Karate experience and a brown belt in BJJ! Thats a pretty sick resume! :thumb02:


----------



## Freelancer (Jul 5, 2007)

The list includes everyone who had a slightest connection with BJJ, so it's flawed. Mel never trained BJJ, he was shown some moves from Rorion and he still did them badly in Lethal weapon.


----------



## mawrestler125 (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7O-Nd0tZg8


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I think a few of those might be pushing the term "celebrity" but some were pretty surprising.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> * Rakaa Iriscience (Musician): Has been training since 1599. Trains under Ryron and Rener at the Gracie Academy in Torrance, CA





> * Bruce Williams (Blues Musician): Trains at Mrkulic Brazilian Jiu Jitsu Academy under Royler Gracie Black Belt and ADCC Veteran Mike Mrkulic. Held the rank of blue belt as of 5 November 1607





> ADCC Veteran Mike Mrkulic. Held the rank of blue belt as of 5 November 1607.


Sweet Jebis! These guys have been doing BJJ since before its parent Art was even invented! They're freakin time travelers!


----------

